# Suche Programm



## kerstel (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es ein Programm, mit dem ich ein Lied (MP3) in die einzelnen Spuren zerlegen kann um nur z.B. die Melodie zu haben, oder nur den Text?

Viele Grüße
Kerstel


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke da suchst du vergebens.

Eine MP3 Besteht aus einer einzigen Spur die sowohl die Melodie als auch den Text enthällt.
Du bräuchtest ein Programm, das Sprache erkennt, filtert und reinig.

Da brauchst du dir meiner Meinung nach keine großen Hoffnungen zu machen, dass du aus einer Normalen MP3 einzelne Elemente filtern kannst.


----------



## kerstel (4. Dezember 2008)

ok, gibts sowas für Lieder direkt von CD?


----------



## darkframe (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: Du scheinst von der Materie nicht allzu viel zu wissen.

Auch auf einer CD hast Du nichts anderes als (in der Regel) einen Stereomix. Fast jedes Audioprogramm kann Dir davon den linken oder den rechten Kanal einzeln ausgeben, aber dann sind die Instrumente und Stimmen immer noch alle gemischt vorhanden. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, möchtest Du aber z.B. nur die Gitarren, Stimmen usw. einzeln haben. Das kannst Du vergessen. Es gibt kein Programm, mit dem man das machen könnte.

Nur im Aufnahmestudio liegen die Instrumente und Stimmen bei Mehrkanalaufnahmen  tatsächlich einzeln vor, auf CD und in den normal erhältlichen Audiodateien nicht mehr.


----------



## kerstel (6. Dezember 2008)

weiß ich auch nicht, deswegen frag ich ja 

Danke für die Info


----------



## bokay (6. Dezember 2008)

Btw. haben wir einehervorragende Suchfunktion in diesem Forum! Deine Frage wurde sicher schon 100 mal gestellt...


----------



## DJTrancelight (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das ein Programm auch nur ansatzweise kann, dann ist es dieses Wunderprogramm mit dem Namen "Melodyne"
http://www.celemony.com/cms/index.php?id=products_uno

Das Beispielvideo hat mich in den Sitz gedrückt


----------

